# Attention UK Members: Organising a meet up



## metalfiend666 (Jun 11, 2008)

The time has come (well, long overdue really) to organise another meet up. Up to now, we've just gathered in London, but I'm going to let you decide on the venue. I was thinking of a Saturday in July or early August, so post a few dates that'd be good for you 

Right then, the options:

Birmingham:

It's in the middle of the country, Black Sabbath and Judas Priest call it home and it has the biggest music store in the entire country (Professional Music Technology). 

As for drinking establishments, I'll let DelfinoPie describe those, as he lives there:



DelfinoPie said:


> Ah yes, there's "The Square Peg" which is huge, there's also one called "The Newt" which is very swish looking, lots of seating and if I remember rightly really good prices.
> 
> Another called "The Shakespeare" which is a smaller pub down a side-alley but it's a hidden-treasure. "All Bar One" which sells a range of foriegn beers and gets new ones in every month. Also, on Broad Street theres a bar called "Au Velvet" it's a good place during the day to sit and have a few pints and their spirits + mixers/ cocktails list is pretty extensive...but never been there at night, Broad Street isn't my kind of place at night ...at least not anymore (all dance music, slappers and chavs).
> 
> Of course, there is always a Wetherspoons to fall back on not far from the Symphony Hall. Oh shit yeah, and a Jazz Club called "The Yardbird" which has live bands in every now and again




London:

Well, it's London. There's a vast number of music shops in and around Denmark Street, copious bars, great public transport and Camden market is a short tube ride if you fancy it. So far it's been the venue for all our gatherings, and it's proved to be a good venue so far.


*EDIT: http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/lounge/63078-uk-02-08-08-gathering-details.html*


----------



## InTheRavensName (Jun 11, 2008)

I'm torn to be honest. I'd say B'ham because I live near there, but I've not been to Denmark St for a while 

as for dates, just avoid WOA and BOA


----------



## Mr. S (Jun 11, 2008)

wey, nice one James  I voted for London, this should be fun though I should remember not to drink so much the day before this time as I almost fell down the elevator i was so hungover last time


----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle (Jun 11, 2008)

London would be easiest if I do come along (as a relative UK unknown...) i might bring some cool shiny things though!


----------



## TimSE (Jun 11, 2008)

London is best for me!
Totally up for it
also be sure to miss Bloodstock


----------



## metalfiend666 (Jun 11, 2008)

When is Bloodstock?


----------



## TimSE (Jun 11, 2008)

metalfiend666 said:


> When is Bloodstock?



15th, 16th and 17th August

Bloodstock Heavy Metal festivals - UK's largest Independent Heavy Metal Festivals


----------



## matt7 (Jun 11, 2008)

Ireland anyone 

I might join you fella's if I can get a cheap enough flight


----------



## Shorty (Jun 11, 2008)

Voted Brum, way easier for me! But would travel for the hell of it and bring my camera!


----------



## distressed_romeo (Jun 11, 2008)

I vote for Denmark Street, just because I'm there every other weekend, and I know a fucking good Italian if we want to have lunch.


----------



## stuh84 (Jun 11, 2008)

I would be game either way to be honest. Birmingham would be easier for me, plus I know the place well after having lived there for 3 years, up until 2 years ago, but I've yet to see the wonders of Denmark Street so I'm cool either way.

I'll vote Birmingham based upon how easy it is to get to, but don't take that as I'll only attend in Brum


----------



## Stitch (Jun 11, 2008)

I'm down...I should be in London across the run up to 7/7 - I'd be coming down on the eve of the 4th I think (Friday) and coming back on Monday night (7/7)


----------



## -Nolly- (Jun 11, 2008)

Birmingham would be great, as I'd have a place to crash. Possibly space for others too. Lived there for 3 years, so I know some good places as well.

Road tripping over to London wouldn't be too tricky either though.

Either way, I'm game.


----------



## Jagw (Jun 11, 2008)

Either is good for me, Brum probably preferable as PMT is better than the majority of the gash shops on Denmark Street. I'd go with the flow though.


----------



## dream-thief (Jun 12, 2008)

B'ham would be better for me, but I reckons I can arange either without too much trouble. As long as it's not on BOA dates I should be cool for it


----------



## b3n (Jun 12, 2008)

Voted London 'cause I'm lazy  

I didn't make the last one so will difinately try to turn up, though I'm pretty busy for most of July... still, will see how it goes.


----------



## SirToastalot (Jun 12, 2008)

Great that this happening! Any time in July would be cool.
London's good for me since I live nearby and work there.

Birmingham's not that inconvenient either...but I'm swayed by proximity here.

Does a big pile of guitars accumulate in the corner whilst people drink?


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Jun 12, 2008)

Vote for london, again, because I'm lazy and anywhere is just down the road


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Jun 12, 2008)

and I am sure something could be organised in terms of amps/guitars and the usual tryouts and that stuff. All it takes is a secluded rehearsal room somewhere for a few hours and then getting to try out a few amp type things in the process.


----------



## InTheRavensName (Jun 12, 2008)

ITRN wants to see the VHT and James' DeathWarrior


----------



## Shikaru (Jun 12, 2008)

I was going to vote for Birmingham because it's closer (and therefore I thought, cheaper) but a quick look makes it seem it would be cheaper in fact to go to London. It was cool last time anyway so no complaints there 

Later July and early August is best for me. If we could decide on a date relatively quickly that'd be good, so I can try and get some cheap advance train tickets.


----------



## DelfinoPie (Jun 12, 2008)

I voted Birmingham, there's a load more places than just the ones I named in the PM to James, of course.

However, I'm not exclusive to Birmingham, its been ages since I've been down saaaaath.


----------



## Lozek (Jun 12, 2008)

I voted and am ridiculously lazy


----------



## the.godfather (Jun 12, 2008)

I'll be lazy as well and vote London I'm afraid.


----------



## halsinden (Jun 12, 2008)

it's just a matter of time until you realise that it will be in london. and that it shall be a 'meat' up.

though i posted it elsewhere, may i remind that beth & i found this street in birmingham, which undoubtedly proves why nothing should ever happen there.







told.

H


----------



## hmmm_de_hum (Jun 12, 2008)

Yeah i should be able to get to London for a while if i can get some advance dates for tickets, work etc. I was bummed that i missed the last one so i'll see if i can bring either my 7 or 8 with me if i do end up coming.


----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle (Jun 12, 2008)

i trust everyone will be bringing some highly badass guitars for me to play badly...

if you want metal boozing establishments nearby, the intrepid fox is just round the corner from denmark street. oh and there's the soho gay district for stitch...


----------



## b3n (Jun 12, 2008)

hmmm_de_hum said:


> I was bummed that i missed the last one so i'll see if i can bring either my 7 or 8 with me if i do end up coming.



It must be the 8


----------



## Shikaru (Jun 12, 2008)

E Lucevan Le Stelle said:


> i trust everyone will be bringing some highly badass guitars for me to play badly...
> 
> if you want metal boozing establishments nearby, the intrepid fox is just round the corner from denmark street. oh and there's the soho gay district for stitch...



I think we may have gone to the intrepid fox last time, the name rings a bell.


----------



## metalfiend666 (Jun 12, 2008)

As it would appear London his very much in the lead, I think it's time to decide on some dates:

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/lounge/59398-date-uk-meet.html


----------



## sPliNtEr_777 (Jun 12, 2008)

London's easier for me however the whole GCSE/A level thing is a problem... and despite how much I'd love to get shit faced and talk bout heavy metal and shit, the whole illegality of it for me may prevent me from going... gutter... 

Though nxt year Newcastle? 

It'd be pretty sweet if you guys came up here, you could see GuitarGuitar- supposedly the UK's biggest axe market, and the Chillingham arms too, unofficial home to Danish metallers strait As, geordie hc band lockdown, and Lavotchkin, whose music genre on their myspace page is "gothic/gothic/gothic"...... No lie.

Twud be sweet

If I can make it at all, then I'd say @ start of July


----------



## Shikaru (Jun 12, 2008)

sPliNtEr_777 said:


> London's easier for me however the whole GCSE/A level thing is a problem... and despite how much I'd love to get shit faced and talk bout heavy metal and shit, the whole illegality of it for me may prevent me from going... gutter...



For what's it worth, James (metalfiend) doesn't drink. We hardly drank that much last year and it was still great fun anyway.


----------



## TimSE (Jun 12, 2008)

i pretty much dont drink


----------



## NiCkMiLnE (Jun 12, 2008)

hmmm_de_hum said:


> Yeah i should be able to get to London for a while if i can get some advance dates for tickets, work etc. I was bummed that i missed the last one so i'll see if i can bring either my 7 or 8 with me if i do end up coming.



and i'd probabley head down with luke if i had the cash 

nexy year buddy, since your in salf'y then?


----------



## Mr. S (Jun 13, 2008)

Shikaru said:


> For what's it worth, James (metalfiend) doesn't drink. We hardly drank that much last year and it was still great fun anyway.



on my part that may have been because I was too ill to drink too much  though I think I may be staying down in London for it this year so I'm up for some hearty drinking this time around


----------



## hmmm_de_hum (Jun 13, 2008)

NiCkMiLnE said:


> and i'd probabley head down with luke if i had the cash
> 
> nexy year buddy, since your in salf'y then?



Yeah man most definitely, i'll have the odd weekend during term while in uni at Salford.


----------



## Stuart (Jun 13, 2008)

I will try to be there. Being offshore has messed some stuff up before, but I would love to join ya'll and will do my best.


----------



## Mattayus (Jun 13, 2008)

are WAGS/children invited?


----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle (Jun 13, 2008)

Shikaru said:


> I think we may have gone to the intrepid fox last time, the name rings a bell.



Yeah, chances are you did... right near Denmark Street/Charing Cross Road and all.


----------



## Matt Crooks (Jun 13, 2008)

I'd have come if you could spell "Organizing" correctly!


----------



## metalfiend666 (Jun 13, 2008)

Mattayus said:


> are WAGS/children invited?



It depends if they'll spend the day complaining about us talking about guitars, trying guitars and amps and generally having a laugh. Also, most music shops aren't exactly pushchair friendly. FWIW, I'm leaving mine at home for the day.


----------



## metalfiend666 (Jun 13, 2008)

Matt Crooks said:


> I'd have come if you could spell "Organizing" correctly!



Seeing as I'm English and speak English, I think I know how to spell. It's you Yanks that have issues with spelling


----------



## Lozek (Jun 13, 2008)

Shikaru said:


> I think we may have gone to the intrepid fox last time, the name rings a bell.




Correct. And some of us did drink


----------



## TimSE (Jun 13, 2008)

Matt Crooks said:


> I'd have come if you could spell "Organizing" correctly!



Ever realised how you speak ENGLISH not american? 

its our fucking language


----------



## quartie (Jun 13, 2008)

Let's face it, I think we should clear this up before we all meet - London is clearly superior and you must bow down to it's brilliance. Amen.

I'm definately there. Will be wicked! Someone bring an Ovation.

And why isn't there a fourth option of "Round mine"?!


----------



## halsinden (Jun 13, 2008)

Matt Crooks said:


> I'd have come if you could spell "Organizing" correctly!





and correcting on a UK-specific thread?

H


----------



## Mr. S (Jun 13, 2008)

metalfiend666 said:


> Also, most music shops aren't exactly pushchair friendly.



especially that scary vintage guitar shop full of 70's Gibsons, Rickenbackers and Fenders... I'm scared of being in that shop as theres so little floorspace I fear I might knock over some stupidly expensive guitar


----------



## metalfiend666 (Jun 13, 2008)

quartie said:


> And why isn't there a fourth option of "Round mine"?!



I have nowhere near the space for something like that. How big's the "house of metal"?


----------



## metalfiend666 (Jun 13, 2008)

Mr. S said:


> especially that scary vintage guitar shop full of 70's Gibsons, Rickenbackers and Fenders... I'm scared of being in that shop as theres so little floorspace I fear I might knock over some stupidly expensive guitar



Ooh yeah. I was nervous about having a gig bag on my back in that place


----------



## metalfiend666 (Jun 14, 2008)

Ok, London is definitely the venue, but we need to sort out a date. Whichever date has the most votes by tomorrow night is it.

Remember, it's multiple choice so you can vote for as many dates as you want.

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/lounge/59398-date-uk-meet.html


----------



## metalfiend666 (Jun 15, 2008)

Ok then, the choice is made. London, Saturday 2nd August it is.


----------



## Stuart (Jun 16, 2008)

Hhhmmn. Not offshore (yet), and not on call. Lets see what the missus says. Whats the deal? Book a hotel somewhere for which night and bring what exactly? (Ok, a guitar might be a little too obvious to you perhaps)


----------



## CapenCyber (Jun 16, 2008)

I'm a n00b here but it would be cool to meet up with you guys, I live in Fulham so a couple of you could crash on my floor if you want.


----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle (Jun 17, 2008)

CapenCyber said:


> I'm a n00b here but it would be cool to meet up with you guys, I live in Fulham so a couple of you could crash on my floor if you want.



What's the ETA on that RAN again? I am SO stealing it...


----------



## CapenCyber (Jun 17, 2008)

Haha, around October, maybe a bit later. 

I'll steal your 2 KxKs though!


Also, I move out on the 23rd of july so whilst I'll still come if it is later, I won't be able to offer "crash space".


----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle (Jun 17, 2008)

CapenCyber said:


> I'll steal your 2 KxKs though!



No lesbians for you!


----------



## halsinden (Jun 17, 2008)

Mr. S said:


> especially that scary vintage guitar shop full of 70's Gibsons, Rickenbackers and Fenders... I'm scared of being in that shop as theres so little floorspace I fear I might knock over some stupidly expensive guitar



as opposed to rose-morris where one can positively run amock, doing cartwheels whilst holding a ladder, as thankfully due to their modern & faddy construction those young, whipper-snapper, fly-by-night guitars simply bounce straight back up onto the stands unharmed.

i dunno, these new instruments, they just dont _break_ like they used, eh? give me a rickenbacker and ill show you a good old crack or two that even yer motherd be proud of.

actually im almost inclined to bring a pushchair with me to denmark street and intentionally go in all the vintage shops with my roter safely housed in its straps

now then, grandpa, take heed - its a youngun but the beauty is that it *hasnt* had hendrix fart near it once back in 67 which, contrary to your immensely unpopular and posthumous appreciation-obsessed opinion, _doesnt_ in fact improve its tone or cost.

H


----------



## Roundhouse_Kick (Jun 18, 2008)

Sounds awesome! although Im not sure if I would be able to make it as there is a lot happening around then (got a few gigs, g/f's 21st, maybe holiday) and I don't know what my employment/money situation will be like. I missed the last one, so I'll really try and make an appearance this time!


----------



## Stuart (Jun 18, 2008)

Whats the actual agenda? I.e. time and place. I cant get a permission slip til I know. (permission slips are no guarantee of avoiding copious amounts of sulking by the missus)


----------



## TimSE (Jun 18, 2008)

Stuart said:


> Whats the actual agenda? I.e. time and place. I cant get a permission slip til I know. (permission slips are no guarantee of avoiding copious amounts of sulking by the missus)





*makes whipping noise*  sorry had to


----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle (Jun 18, 2008)

Guys... if any of you are interested in a done up RG1527, I might bring it along so you can try it out. Lundgren M7 bridge, Dimarzio AN neck, Tremol-No.

(i still cant seem to get rid of this...)


----------



## distressed_romeo (Jun 19, 2008)

Soooooooooooo...do I need to bring a guitar along, or are we just gonna play the stuff in the shops?


----------



## SplinteredSoul (Jun 19, 2008)

I'm up for London, but if you guys haven't been to Denmark street, you're in for a big disappointment!!!!!!

I used to go up there as a teenager and drool over all the cool stuff, but when I went in 2006, some *coughs* years later, all I saw was STAGG! SHINE! WESTFIELD???? Oh, and one Les Paul Class 5 in one window. Seems shops have taken to cheap stuff as guaranteed sales over quality that might sell one a month.

If you do see any major brands, it'll be Fender, Gretch and budget Jacksons.  Only place I've found that keeps decent stuff in stock over here is Electro Music in Doncaster.


----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle (Jun 19, 2008)

SplinteredSoul said:


> I'm up for London, but if you guys haven't been to Denmark street, you're in for a big disappointment!!!!!!
> 
> I used to go up there as a teenager and drool over all the cool stuff, but when I went in 2006, some *coughs* years later, all I saw was STAGG! SHINE! WESTFIELD???? Oh, and one Les Paul Class 5 in one window. Seems shops have taken to cheap stuff as guaranteed sales over quality that might sell one a month.
> 
> If you do see any major brands, it'll be Fender, Gretch and budget Jacksons.  Only place I've found that keeps decent stuff in stock over here is Electro Music in Doncaster.



Hm... not in my experience. Rockers still keeps a good deal of cool stuff in... EBMM JP7, JEM/UV's, some high end ESPs... some great PRS's/Parkers/ENGL amps in Rose Morris... it's not all bad!


----------



## Stuart (Jun 19, 2008)

TimSE said:


> *makes whipping noise*  sorry had to



Cant deny it. In return I do all the money stuff. And theres a lot of money to do stuff with. How do I change my guitar on my profile? I have upgraded quite severely and no longer wish to be associated with HB


----------



## SplinteredSoul (Jun 19, 2008)

E Lucevan Le Stelle said:


> Hm... not in my experience. Rockers still keeps a good deal of cool stuff in... EBMM JP7, JEM/UV's, some high end ESPs... some great PRS's/Parkers/ENGL amps in Rose Morris... it's not all bad!



That might have been the one shop that was having a refit when I went in. All they had at the time was a single glass cabinet of EMG PU's lol


----------



## metalfiend666 (Jun 24, 2008)

Right, as I'm now back from the wilderness (been to Scotland for a week), let's sort some of this out.

I'll look into seeing if I can organise a jam room somewhere, but for now we'll assume I can't get one. So, don't go planning on lugging full rigs down just yet. A guitar is always a good thing to bring, as it's cool to try other peoples guitars and see how your guitar sounds through other amps.

There's been plenty of decent stuff about to try out, though Rockers has always proved to have the best selection.

As for time/place, well I suggest meeting in Denmark St. Time wise, I'm open to suggestions.


----------



## metalfiend666 (Jun 25, 2008)

Any suggestions on a time?


----------



## distressed_romeo (Jun 25, 2008)

metalfiend666 said:


> Any suggestions on a time?



Maybe between 1-2pm? Arrange a pub as the meeting point, and once everyone's arrived, hit the guitar stores?


----------



## Shikaru (Jun 25, 2008)

I would prefer earlier myself, as I'd probably get an overnight bus/train on the friday night. So the less time I'd have to kill in the morning by myself, the better.


----------



## metalfiend666 (Jun 26, 2008)

There's always the option of what we did last time, people just PM me for my mobile number and call/text as they arrive.


----------



## TimSE (Jun 26, 2008)

i like the pub as a meeting place
i think everyone should be up there at teh crack of noon!

also
the other guitarist in my band is ganna come along so il be bringing 2 axes

both my agiles? (interceptor pro 27" greenz - TG7 septor The white one)
or my modded Ibby 
RG7420 natural finish one - now with 707s

you guys decide which ones youd rather check out


----------



## metalfiend666 (Jun 26, 2008)

I'm certainly interested in the Agiles.


----------



## Stuart (Jun 26, 2008)

It gona be touch and go but I will hopefully be there with one brand new Xiphos 7!


----------



## Mr. S (Jun 26, 2008)

ooh, Agiles and a Xiphos? this is gunna be awesome 

time wise I could most likely do 12 or something, though I could do earlier if needs be as it's not that long a train journey, I'm also going to 'try' to convince my very lazy guitarist to come along as he really needs to be converted to sevens


----------



## metalfiend666 (Jun 26, 2008)

I'll try and con one of my guitar playing mates into carrying the Death Warrior around all day. They'll absolutely hate me for it, but it's worth a shot. I know a lot of you are keen to try it.


----------



## -Nolly- (Jun 26, 2008)

I'll do my best to be there for this meet. I'll bring the Blackmachine and PGM if anyone's interested, and if we bag a rehearsal spot, I can bring down the rig if need be. I'd rather leave the cab at home though.


----------



## hmmm_de_hum (Jun 26, 2008)

I'll be interested in playing one of those agiles, been gassing for one for a long time now. I can possibly bring along my 8, as i'm taking it in for a setup near the end of july. 

But i will try my hardest to get up there this time, no excuses


----------



## Mr. S (Jun 26, 2008)

metalfiend666 said:


> I'll try and con one of my guitar playing mates into carrying the Death Warrior around all day. They'll absolutely hate me for it, but it's worth a shot. I know a lot of you are keen to try it.



I can only Imagine how stupidly large the case for that thing is  my other guitarist has one of those Washburn Dime sigs and i had to carry that about town once... never again 

I say do it, and if he complains crack him with a whip


----------



## distressed_romeo (Jun 26, 2008)

OK...should I bring my Hellraiser, or my little headless guitar?

Alternatively, I'd be happy to bring a bass, just in case we all wanna jam?


----------



## TimSE (Jun 26, 2008)

we will need a bass!!
thats teh kinda radical thinking we need around here

EDIT: agiles it is  altho my ibby has now gotta 707 upgrade


----------



## metalfiend666 (Jun 27, 2008)

Mr. S said:


> I can only Imagine how stupidly large the case for that thing is  my other guitarist has one of those Washburn Dime sigs and i had to carry that about town once... never again
> 
> I say do it, and if he complains crack him with a whip



It's as big as my dining table. Literally.


----------



## Mr. S (Jun 27, 2008)

If I can convince a bassist to come down I'll lend him my six string bass 



metalfiend666 said:


> It's as big as my dining table. Literally.



 when I moved into my new place last year before the furniture was moved in I used my mates Dime case for a table


----------



## 8string (Jul 3, 2008)

would you guys mind to postpone the meeting until the weekend sept. 5-7? 







Didn't think so. But I'm going to england that weekend, and travel along to glasgow for the mesh concert after that


----------



## metalfiend666 (Jul 3, 2008)

8string said:


> would you guys mind to postpone the meeting until the weekend sept. 5-7?
> 
> Didn't think so. But I'm going to england that weekend, and travel along to glasgow for the mesh concert after that



Or, we meet up in August as planned and you can see who'd be about in September as well?


----------



## 8string (Jul 4, 2008)

metalfiend666 said:


> Or, we meet up in August as planned and you can see who'd be about in September as well?



Not a bad idea... Speak up people.


----------



## hmmm_de_hum (Jul 5, 2008)

The september one might be ok, i've got the meshuggah concert in London on the 5th then the 6th and 7th might be ok as my birthday is on the 8th.


----------



## metalfiend666 (Jul 5, 2008)

More importantly, if I'm going to organise a jam room, what kinda time sounds good for a jam people?


----------



## metalfiend666 (Jul 7, 2008)

Well?


----------



## distressed_romeo (Jul 8, 2008)

Early afternoon, so we get there and have a chance to have a drink and all introduce ourselves where necessary beforehand?

Maybe 2.30-ish?


----------



## Mr. S (Jul 8, 2008)

yeah I could live with around 2:30, though I'm generally pretty easy on times for things so I don't really mind


----------



## hairychris (Jul 9, 2008)

Um, as a kind of newbie I'm lurking in this thread & hope to be around on the 2nd.... I lack interesting 7 string guitars though...


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Jul 9, 2008)

hairychris said:


> Um, as a kind of newbie I'm lurking in this thread & hope to be around on the 2nd.... I lack interesting 7 string guitars though...


However, not lacking in interesting amps


----------



## TimSE (Jul 9, 2008)

im good for wenever


----------



## hairychris (Jul 10, 2008)

7 Dying Trees said:


> However, not lacking in interesting amps



I only have the Einstein prototype as I sold the KT-88ed Mesa... You don't lack on the nice amp side either... VHT... Still want to hear that thing in the flesh.

Oh, and you can actually play it which helps.

*AHEM*

EDIT: I've got some nice 6 strings that I can't play, though.


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Jul 10, 2008)

hairychris said:


> I only have the Einstein prototype as I sold the KT-88ed Mesa... You don't lack on the nice amp side either... VHT... Still want to hear that thing in the flesh.
> 
> Oh, and you can actually play it which helps.
> 
> ...


 yeah, the UL sounds like shit if someone plays through it that doesn't dig in or is ropey, i think it's actually improved my playing 

Changed the way i boost it, and OMFG, the lead sound is like licking jessica alba covered in cream (i would say marmite, as i love the stuff, however, for the vast majority of people it'd not be their ideal scenario)


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Jul 10, 2008)

I also have a feeling the guy that sold it to me wasn't that good of a player, but then, being 40+ and having to recruit teenagers to play in a band with you is kind of telling, still, his misfortune (2 grand loss) is my fortune 

The triaxis/TBR combination isn't bad either  ALthough i need to get that racked up in it's own special little case...


----------



## Nick (Jul 10, 2008)

marmite ftmfw!

alas london is too far away for me to travel for a day....


----------



## hairychris (Jul 10, 2008)

Haha, not ideal but quite amusing! I've benefited by other people's problems before so it's all good.

Have to say, though, the Einie's really showing up my slack playing with the C7. Can't get 100% to grips with the TOM bridge/carved top combo which is a real pain in the arse. Irritating!!


----------



## metalfiend666 (Jul 10, 2008)

Right, I'll be trying to sort some kind of jam room for mid afternoon. I might have to leave early though, I seem to have double booked myself with this and my cousin's stag do, which I could've sworn blind was actually the day before, but hey ho.



hairychris said:


> I only have the Einstein prototype as I sold the KT-88ed Mesa...



So you're the lunatic who put KT88's in a Mesa. Andy Lozek told me about that beast a while back, I'd love to hear it. Obviously not on the 2nd though.


----------



## hairychris (Jul 10, 2008)

Good luck. It was bought by a bloke who's sending it to a mate in Bulgaria....


----------



## Lozek (Jul 10, 2008)

August 2nd = Wacken = No Lozek at the meet-up. You've all had a narrow escape


----------



## Mr. S (Jul 10, 2008)

Lozek said:


> August 2nd = Wacken = No Lozek at the meet-up. You've all had a narrow escape



that sucks dude, although it being Wacken means it doesn't suck quite as hard for you


----------



## metalfiend666 (Jul 10, 2008)

Lozek said:


> August 2nd = Wacken = No Lozek at the meet-up. You've all had a narrow escape



I see you've got your priorities right 

As I just discovered today, Aug 2nd is also Red Bull Air Race day. So, public transport will probably be busy, but it shouldn't affect us. The last one clashed with the Tour De France and we didn't have an issue, apart from missing the last tube


----------



## stuh84 (Jul 10, 2008)

I'll have to skip this too for the time being, as I will have just finished a night shift that morning, and am due to record some people that day and the day after too.

Sucks, I wanted to rape.........meet you all


----------



## Lozek (Jul 11, 2008)

metalfiend666 said:


> I see you've got your priorities right



3 Inches of Blood, 
At the Gates,
Carcass, 
Children of Bodom,
Exodus,
Grave, 
Gorerotted, 
Gorgoroth,
Iron Maiden, 
Job For a Cowboy, 
Killswitch Engage, 
Kreator,
Lord Belial,
Obituary, 
Opeth, 
Soilwork, 
Sonata Arctica, (To keep the missus happy!!) 
Unearth,

Yes, I have my priorities absolutely straight. And, praise be to German efficient festival planning, not a single one of those acts clashes, most of them are at 10 minute intervals!!!!!


----------



## TimSE (Jul 11, 2008)

Lozek said:


> 3 Inches of Blood,
> At the Gates,
> Carcass,
> Children of Bodom,
> ...



CYNIC 
MERCENARY 
KAMELOT 
mother fucker!!!!!!!! holy shit those 3 bands were the main reasons i wanted to go!


----------



## Lozek (Jul 11, 2008)

TimSE said:


> CYNIC
> MERCENARY
> KAMELOT
> mother fucker!!!!!!!! holy shit those 3 bands were the main reasons i wanted to go!



I saw Cynic at a small club show in London, just didn't really do that much for me. My sound guy does Kamelot though, maybe I should try him for passes


----------



## Diogene303 (Jul 13, 2008)

Hi, 

The london date sounds damn good to me .......

Diogene


----------



## metalfiend666 (Jul 25, 2008)

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/lounge/63078-uk-02-08-08-gathering-details.html


----------

